# A replica of my betta I made using polymer clay



## devildressedinblue (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys! I like to replicate betta fish with polymer clay and turn them into jewelry pendants. A lot of the time I recreate beautiful bettas I find online and turn them into pendants as well. This one is actually one of my own bettas. His name is Jack and I get to wear him wherever I go!  Hope you guys like it!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Oh my god, that's BEAUTIFUL!!!
I wish I could have one...
It looks just like a betta fish


----------



## devildressedinblue (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have made custom orders for people before, so feel free to send me a message if you'd ever like one of your own!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Such talent!  Very awesome!


----------



## Fishcarus (May 19, 2014)

I would love to have one, but, alas, I have no money...

Beautiful work! I love it!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow, hes so pretty!
your a very talented artist!


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

I love this! How much are you selling them for? I would LOVE to get one when I have the money for it.


----------

